# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Άλλαξε τη MAC σου, μπορείς!!!

## tsrak

> Κάποιος συνθέθηκε στο AP με τα εξής στοιχεία:
> MAC: 00:02:6F:33:27:0B
> Hostname: UMRK
> IP από DHCP: 10.2.12.3 (χθες) και 10.2.12.8 (σήμερα)
> 
> Επειδή έχει αρχίσει και κάνει υπερβολικό traffic στο ftp μου χωρίς να γνωρίζω ποιός είναι μπήκε ένα προσωρινό ban στην 10.2.12.8 με μήνυμα να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Αν το δει και εδώ, ο ίδιος ή κάποιος γνωστός του ας μου στείλει ένα pm να του δώσω μόνιμη διεύθυνση.





> Changing MAC addresses
> 
> Although physical MAC addresses are permanent by design, several mechanisms allow modification, or "spoofing", of the MAC address that is reported by the operating system. This can be useful for privacy reasons, for instance when connecting to a Wi-Fi hotspot, or to ensure interoperability. Some ISPs bind their service to a specific MAC address; if the user then changes their network card or intends to install a router, the service won't work anymore. Changing the MAC address of the new interface will solve the problem. Similarly, some software licenses are bound to a specific MAC address. Changing the MAC address in this way is not permanent: after a reboot, it will revert to the MAC address physically stored in the card.
> As a MAC address can be changed, it can be unwise to rely on this as a single method of authentication. IEEE 802.1x is an emerging standard better suited to authenticating devices at a low level.
> 
> Linux
> 
> Under Linux, the MAC address of a Network Interface Card (NIC) can be changed using a command such as
> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:01:02:03:04:05 
> ...


Αυτό που κάνω εγώ είναι να διαλέγω κάποια τυχαία νούμερα MAC διευθύνσεων, και στην συνέχεια ζητάω από τους clients μου να ρυθμίσουν το μηχάνημά τους και να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτές και μόνο, ενώ όλες τις υπόλοιπες MAC τις κάνω ban. Και φυσικά οι MAC που χρησιμοποιούν οι clients μου δεν πρέπει να γίνουν γνωστές στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, για το δικό τους καλό. Το να μπανάρεις IP διευθύνσεις σε ασύρματο δίκτυο, καταντάει λιγάκι αστείο, αφού τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει κάποιον ο οποίος ξέρει το range που έχεις να διαλέξει μια διπλανή διεύθυνση και να σου προκαλέσει πάλι πρόβλημα. 
Εννοείται φυσικά ότι και γω ο ίδιος κατα καιρούς αλλάζω MAC address και essid, και την δημοσιεύω σε γνωστή στους clients μου διεύθυνση στο internet, έτσι ώστε να ξεφύγω από τύπους που αρέσκονται να ρυθμίζουν το access point τους με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να εκπέμπουν με essid και MAC ίδια με τα δικά μου.



> As a MAC address can be changed, it can be unwise to rely on this as a *single* method of authentication. IEEE 802.1x is an emerging standard better suited to authenticating devices *at a low level*.

----------


## Winner

Σκοπός μου δεν ήταν να κάνω ban τον χρήστη. Άλλωστε το AP μου είναι open για όλους. Έβαλα το ban (μόνο στον ftp μου) για να του βγάλει το μήνυμα ban που έλεγε να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, όπως και έγινε. Το είδε και τελικά μάλιστα ήταν client που με είχε ενημερώσει (το είχα ξεχάσει όμως) πως θα συνδεθεί για μερικές μέρες μόνο και δεν του είχα δώσει static IP.

Anyway, ακόμα και με το MAC filter δεν πετυχαίνεις τίποτα πάντως. Μπόρει άνετα ο άλλος να βρει την MAC ενός client σου και να πάρει αυτή. Εκτός αν έχεις βάλει WPA (μην μου πεις για WEP, γιατί κι αυτό σπάει για πλάκα πλέον).

----------


## tsrak

> Anyway, ακόμα και με το MAC filter δεν πετυχαίνεις τίποτα πάντως. Μπόρει άνετα ο άλλος να βρει την MAC ενός client σου και να πάρει αυτή. Εκτός αν έχεις βάλει WPA (μην μου πεις για WEP, γιατί κι αυτό σπάει για πλάκα πλέον).


Όταν κάνει κάποιος scan με το netstumbler, φαίνονται οι MACs των access-points ΌΧΙ όμως και των clients. Ξέρεις κάποιο wireless scanner που να δίχνει τις MAC των clients? Το Kismet ίσως? Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό ακόμα...

Έχεις δίκιο, έχω ακούσει και εγώ ότι είναι σχετικά εύκολο κάποιος να ακούσει τις MAC των clients ενός access point, παρόλαυτα δεν συνηθίζεται να διαλέγει κάποιος intruder MAC από clients όσο αυτοί παραμένουν μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι με το access point, γιατί ανιχνεύεται στο access point ότι δύο διαφορετικοί clients έχουν το ίδιο MAC. (Eκτός και αν ο σκοπός του intruder δεν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο αλλά να κάνει packet injection στα requests του client δημιουργώντας συγχυση κυρίως στον client, π.χ. αντικαθιστώντας με κατάλληλο προγραμματάκι τα jpg που κατεβάσει o client όταν κάνει browsing σε μια σελίδα, με άλλες πιό πικάντικες...  ::   ::  )

Οπότε συνήθως αυτοί που θέλουν να ενοχλήσουν περιμένουν να αποσυνδεθεί ο client για να τσιμπήσουν την MAC του. Γιαυτό το λόγο clients που δεν είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι με το access point αλλά μπαινοβγαίνουν δεν τους θεωρώ αξιόπιστους αν δεν φροντίζουν ταυτόχρονα να έχουν και άλλου είδους authentication σε highest level. (radiοus, ipsec, vpn κλπ).

Το WPA που είπες καλό ακούγεται, είναι υλοποίηση του IEEE 802.11i specification όμως δεν το έχω βάλει ακόμα.

----------


## paravoid

> Όταν κάνει κάποιος scan με το Netstumbler, φαίνονται οι MACs των Access-points ΌΧΙ όμως και των clients. Ξέρεις κάποιο wireless scanner που να δίχνει τις MAC των clients? Το Kismet ίσως? Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό ακόμα...


Κατά το 802.11, οι clients χρησιμοποιούν την δική τους MAC address μόνο για το scanning (aka site survey), ενώ όταν κάνουν associate/authenticate σε κάποιο AP χρησιμοποιούν τη δική του MAC address για το BSSID (αυτό γιατί για την επικοινωνία απαιτείται κοινό BSSID).
Μπορείς όμως να δεις τη MAC του πελάτη μπαίνοντας σε monitor mode και βλέποντας το traffic στην επικοινωνία client-AP κοιτώντας ένα οποιοδήποτε ethernet frame.

 ::

----------


## tsrak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tsrak
> 
> Όταν κάνει κάποιος scan με το Netstumbler, φαίνονται οι MACs των Access-points ΌΧΙ όμως και των clients. Ξέρεις κάποιο wireless scanner που να δίχνει τις MAC των clients? Το Kismet ίσως? Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό ακόμα...
> 
> 
> Κατά το 802.11, οι clients χρησιμοποιούν την δική τους MAC address μόνο για το scanning (aka site survey), ενώ όταν κάνουν associate/authenticate σε κάποιο AP χρησιμοποιούν τη δική του MAC address για το BSSID (αυτό γιατί για την επικοινωνία απαιτείται κοινό BSSID).
> Μπορείς όμως να δεις τη MAC του πελάτη μπαίνοντας σε monitor mode και βλέποντας το traffic στην επικοινωνία client-AP κοιτώντας ένα οποιοδήποτε ethernet frame.


Άρα τι κάνουμε? 
Pυθμίσουμε τόσο τον πελάτη όσο και το access point ώστε να αλλάζουν συγχρονισμένα και σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα με βάση κάποιο αλγόριθμο άγνωστο στον πολύ τον κόσμο τις MAC address τους?  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Άρα τι κάνουμε? 
> Pυθμίσουμε τόσο τον πελάτη όσο και το access point ώστε να αλλάζουν συγχρονισμένα και σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα με βάση κάποιο αλγόριθμο άγνωστο στον πολύ τον κόσμο τις MAC address τους?


Αν θες να είσαι ασφαλής, θα πρέπει να έχεις φροντίσει να μην βλέπει ο οποιοσδήποτε τα ethernet frames σου, δεν νομίζεις;
WPA το λένε (το 802.11i που είπες πριν είναι το WPA2).
Όλες οι συσκευές του τελευταίου χρόνου το υποστηρίζουν, τo XP SP2 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ενώ στο Linux υποστηρίζεται με τα πακέτα του Jouni Malinen, wpa_supplicant για το κομμάτι του supplicant (βλ. client mode) και hostapd για το authenticator (βλ. AP).

 :: 

ΥΓ. Να μαντέψω από που βγήκε το nickname σου; Έχεις αρχίσει και χάνεις τη φόρμα σου...

----------


## Winner

Διαχωρισμό παρακαλώ...  ::

----------


## tsrak

> Κατά το 802.11, οι clients χρησιμοποιούν την δική τους MAC address μόνο για το scanning (aka site survey), ενώ όταν κάνουν associate/authenticate σε κάποιο AP χρησιμοποιούν τη δική του MAC address για το BSSID (αυτό γιατί για την επικοινωνία απαιτείται κοινό BSSID).
> Μπορείς όμως να δεις τη MAC του πελάτη μπαίνοντας σε monitor mode και βλέποντας το traffic στην επικοινωνία client-AP κοιτώντας ένα οποιοδήποτε ethernet frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tsrak
> ...


Επειδή μίλησαμε για το WPA 802.11i(wpa_supplicant) ακριβώς πιο πάνω τόσο εγώ όσο και ο winner, και καθώς δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα, κατάλαβα ότι με αυτό το quote εννοούσες ότι *ακόμα* και αν χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος WPA μπορεί κάποιος τρίτος να δει στα ethernet frames της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ client και AP την MAC του πελάτη.




> Αν θες να είσαι ασφαλής, θα πρέπει να έχεις φροντίσει να μην βλέπει ο οποιοσδήποτε τα ethernet frames σου, δεν νομίζεις;
> WPA το λένε (το 802.11i που είπες πριν είναι το WPA2).
> Όλες οι συσκευές του τελευταίου χρόνου το υποστηρίζουν, τo XP SP2 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ενώ στο Linux υποστηρίζεται με τα πακέτα του Jouni Malinen, wpa_supplicant για το κομμάτι του supplicant (βλ. client mode) και hostapd για το authenticator (βλ. AP).


Θες να πεις δηλαδή ότι αν χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος WPA (ή WPA2) μεταξύ client και AP δεν μπορεί κάποιος intruder να δει τα ethernet frames της επικοινωνίας client και AP, και κατά συνέπεια την MAC του πελάτη? Καλό αυτό αν ισχύει! 

Κάτι είπες πάντως για το site survey στο 802.11, όπου φαίνεται η πραγματική MAC του πελάτη. Στο WPA όταν γίνεται site survey από τον πελάτη, δεν φαίνεται η πραγματική MAC του πελάτη σε κάποιον τρίτο που παρακολουθεί την επικοινωνία?  ::  

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η ρύθμιση τόσο του πελάτη όσο και του access point ώστε να αλλάζουν συγχρονισμένα και σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα με βάση κάποιο αλγόριθμο άγνωστο στον πολύ τον κόσμο τις MAC address τους, είναι καλή τακτική όσον αφορά την ασφάλεια της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ τους, όσο εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πιθανότητα (και τρόπος) να μάθει κάποιος την MAC του πελάτη (ή την MAC του AP). Διαφωνείς?




> ΥΓ. Να μαντέψω από που βγήκε το nickname σου; Έχεις αρχίσει και χάνεις τη φόρμα σου...


Γνωριζόμαστε από κάπου?  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Στο MAC spoofing στηρίζεται και το διάσημο DoS bug του 802.11b.

----------


## ablaz3r

> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η ρύθμιση τόσο του πελάτη όσο και του access point ώστε να αλλάζουν συγχρονισμένα και σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα με βάση κάποιο αλγόριθμο άγνωστο στον πολύ τον κόσμο τις MAC address τους, είναι καλή τακτική όσον αφορά την ασφάλεια της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ τους, όσο εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πιθανότητα (και τρόπος) να μάθει κάποιος την MAC του πελάτη (ή την MAC του AP). Διαφωνείς?


Ακόμα και να καταφέρεις να αλλάζεις με αυτόματο τρόπο τις mac των υπολογιστών ανά κάποιο καθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να δημιουργήσεις το απόλυτο χάος στο δίκτυο σου  ::  

Στο κάτω κάτω το mac filtering ποτέ δεν ήταν σοβαρό μέτρο προστασίας για την μη εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβαση σε ένα δίκτυο.

----------


## tsrak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tsrak
> 
> 
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η ρύθμιση τόσο του πελάτη όσο και του access point ώστε να αλλάζουν συγχρονισμένα και σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα με βάση κάποιο αλγόριθμο άγνωστο στον πολύ τον κόσμο τις MAC address τους, είναι καλή τακτική όσον αφορά την ασφάλεια της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ τους, όσο εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πιθανότητα (και τρόπος) να μάθει κάποιος την MAC του πελάτη (ή την MAC του AP). Διαφωνείς?
> 
> 
> Ακόμα και να καταφέρεις να αλλάζεις με αυτόματο τρόπο τις mac των υπολογιστών ανά κάποιο καθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να δημιουργήσεις το απόλυτο χάος στο δίκτυο σου


Έξαρτάται τι δίκτυο έχεις. Αν έχεις στήσει το δίκτυο σου με πρωτοκολλο δικτύου που βασίζεται στην μοναδικότητα της MAC address φυσικά και θα γίνει το χάος. Αλλά ευτυχώς δεν υπάρχουν μόνο τέτοιου είδους δίκτυα στον κόσμο αυτό.  ::  




> Στο κάτω κάτω το mac filtering ποτέ δεν ήταν σοβαρό μέτρο προστασίας για την μη εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβαση σε ένα δίκτυο.


Κάτι είπε παραπάνω κάποιος για Deny of Service Attack. Τι να τα κάνεις τα μέτρα προστασίας του δικτύου σου και ταυτοποίησης των πελατών σου σε ανώτερο layer αν δεν έχεις καθόλου δίκτυο σε κατώτερο layer?

Η συχνή αλλαγή MAC address σου παρέχει την κατ' εξοχήν βασική προστασία που χρειαζεσαι από το DoS. DoS μπορεί φυσικά να σου κάνει ο άλλος απλά με το να αυξήσει παρανόμως την ισχύ του, αλλά τότε έχεις μια πιθανότητα να τον σταματήσεις αν τον καρφώσεις κάπου. 

Αν σου κάνει όμως DoS με βάση το essid σου και την MAC σου επειδή δεν σε χωνεύει που αφήνεις μόνο όσους είναι γραμμένους στο σύλλογο να συνδέονται με εσένα, τότε τι θα κάνεις? Μήπως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κατοχυρώσεις τα στοιχεία σου αυτά σε κάποιον πιστοποιημένο οργανισμό, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις να κινηθείς δικαστικά εναντίον αυτού που σε ενοχλεί?

Άρα αλλάζεις MAC και essid, ειδοποιείς και τους πελάτες σου, και έχεις έτσι το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο ... μέχρι να σε ξαναανακαλύψει.... οπότε και επαναλαμβάνεις το ίδιο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Παρακαλώ αυτό το Thread να αφαιρεθεί από το forum…. 

Εγώ βλέπω περισσότερο κακό να προξενεί στο δίκτυο και περισσότερους από 10 λόγους που αυτό το thread το βρίσκω άκρως επικίνδυνο!!!!! Και πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί…
Τόσες άσκοπες και άκακες βλακείες κάνουμε Mod…. Αυτό είναι που αφήνουμε??

Έναν από αυτούς τους λόγους τον συζήταγα τυχαία με έναν από τους MODs και νομίζω ότι συμφώνησε και αυτός με την βλακεία και την αφέλεια που μας δέρνει…

Η κοινότητα μεγαλώνει (σχεδόν ανεξελενκτα) και πρέπει οι υπεύθυνοι να έχουν κατά νου ΚΑΙ την ασφάλεια ποια!

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλημέρα,

συμφωνώ με τον NetTraptor.

Το δίκτυο είναι ανοικτό σε όλους.

Ο ιδιοκτήτης του κάθε κόμβου είναι υπεύθυνος για την ασφάλειά του.

Η

----------


## tsrak

Ο κόσμος το έχει τούμπανο, και οι obscurity specialists κρυφό καμάρι!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ablaz3r

> Έξαρτάται τι δίκτυο έχεις. Αν έχεις στήσει το δίκτυο σου με πρωτοκολλο δικτύου που βασίζεται στην μοναδικότητα της MAC address φυσικά και θα γίνει το χάος. Αλλά ευτυχώς δεν υπάρχουν μόνο τέτοιου είδους δίκτυα στον κόσμο αυτό.


Άπο ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχει έτσι κ αλλίως δίκτυο βασισμένο στην μοναδικότητα της mac address. Και θα ήταν μεγάλη μ@λακία αν υπήρχε.




> Κάτι είπε παραπάνω κάποιος για Deny of Service Attack. Τι να τα κάνεις τα μέτρα προστασίας του δικτύου σου και ταυτοποίησης των πελατών σου σε ανώτερο layer αν δεν έχεις καθόλου δίκτυο σε κατώτερο layer?
> 
> Η συχνή αλλαγή MAC address σου παρέχει την κατ' εξοχήν βασική προστασία που χρειαζεσαι από το DoS. DoS μπορεί φυσικά να σου κάνει ο άλλος απλά με το να αυξήσει παρανόμως την ισχύ του, αλλά τότε έχεις μια πιθανότητα να τον σταματήσεις αν τον καρφώσεις κάπου.


Έχω χειρουργήσει το class 1 Bluetooth adapter μου και του έχω βάλει βύσμα για εξωτερική κεραία. Πείραξα τον bluez driver για να στέλνει συνέχεια beacons. Δημιουργεί τόση βρώμα στα 2.4 που το AP που έχω στο δωμάτιο τραβάει >80% packet loss. Και όμως στο site survey δεν πιάνει καμία άλλη συσκευή στα 2.4, όπως και είναι λογικό. 




> Αν σου κάνει όμως DoS με βάση το essid σου και την MAC σου επειδή δεν σε χωνεύει που αφήνεις μόνο όσους είναι γραμμένους στο σύλλογο να συνδέονται με εσένα, τότε τι θα κάνεις? Μήπως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κατοχυρώσεις τα στοιχεία σου αυτά σε κάποιον πιστοποιημένο οργανισμό, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις να κινηθείς δικαστικά εναντίον αυτού που σε ενοχλεί?


Αν λειτουργούσε το κράτος και οι νόμοι τότε ίσως και να μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι. 




> Άρα αλλάζεις MAC και essid, ειδοποιείς και τους πελάτες σου, και έχεις έτσι το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο ... μέχρι να σε ξαναανακαλύψει.... οπότε και επαναλαμβάνεις το ίδιο.


Ακόμα και αν καταφέρεις να κάνεις το παραπάνω, που με όσα ξέρω ίσως να είναι δυνατό μόνο σε linux (όχι ότι περιμένω να δουλέψει σε καμία περίπτωση) όπου μπορείς με κάποιο πρόγραμμα (και όχι με το ifconfig που αναφέρεις το οποίο δεν αλλάζει mac ασύρματης καρτας) να καταφέρεις να αλλάζεις την mac ανά κάποιο διάστημα. Επίσης θα πρέπει το Access Point να είναι κάποια prism κάρτα που να τρέχει σε AP mode με hostap, ώστε με ένα script να μπορείς να του δίνεις τις mac που πρέπει να κάνει allow κάθε φορά. Δεν τολμώ να σκεφτώ πως θα καταφέρεις να το κάνεις σε κανονικό AP, ούτε πως θα λύσεις τα προβλήματα συγχρονισμού που θα προκύψουν κλπ. 

Φυσικά αυτή η λύση σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα δουλέψει σε windows στα οποία πρέπει να κάνεις disable και enable την κάρτα για να πάρει την νέα mac (όπως και στα linux όπου πρέπει πρώτα να κάνεις ifdown το if πρίν αλλάξεις την mac, με εξαίρεση τις κάρτες cisco), ενώ στο mac OS x μετά τον πυρήνα 7.2 δέν μπορείς να κάνεις mac spoofing ακόμα και αν κανεις recompile τον kernel με τα απαιτούμενα patches (δεν δουλεύουν για kernel >7.2)

Αυτά...
κοινώς δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά ακόμα και θεωρητικά που το συζητάμε αυτό το πράγμα είναι πολύ δύσκολο στην υλοποίηση. Πόσο μάλλον στην πραγματική λειτουργία του. 

υ.γ. Δεν αναφέρω καν τα δευτερεύοντα προβλήματα που θα έχεις με τα firewall που θα σου χτυπάνε κάθε 2 λεπτά λέγοντας ότι κάποιος προσπαθεί να κάνει arp poissoning κλπ ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Άμα θες να αλλάζεις MAC με ένα "x" ρυθμό,σκέψου ότι θα χάνονται και πακέτα κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της αλλαγής,γιατί θα είναι σαν να γίνεται handover.Θα φτάνουν στο ΑΡ πακέτα που θα περιέχουν την παλιά MAC και επειδή δε θα είναι η σωστή(δε θα έχουν τα πακέτα την καινούργια),θα απορρίπτονται.Οπότε εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα δημιουργούσε αρκετό traffic(αν χάθηκαν πολλά πακέτα έτσι) χωρίς λόγο...

----------


## tsrak

> Άμα θες να αλλάζεις MAC με ένα "x" ρυθμό,σκέψου ότι θα χάνονται και πακέτα κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της αλλαγής,γιατί θα είναι σαν να γίνεται handover.Θα φτάνουν στο ΑΡ πακέτα που θα περιέχουν την παλιά MAC και επειδή δε θα είναι η σωστή(δε θα έχουν τα πακέτα την καινούργια),θα απορρίπτονται.Οπότε εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα δημιουργούσε αρκετό traffic(αν χάθηκαν πολλά πακέτα έτσι) χωρίς λόγο...


Πήγες κατευθείαν στα δύσκολα....
Μιας και λίγοι intruders είναι ικανοί να κάνουν τις πονηριές τους την ώρα που είναι ήδη assosiated και connected o νόμιμος client, αυτό που γίνεται πολύ εύκολα είναι να πει το Access point στον client αμέσως με το που θα συνδεθεί: "ψτ, εσύ μικρέ αν γίνεις disconnect και ξανακάνεις site-survey για να με βρεις, κοίτα να μου παρουσιαστείς με αυτήν την MAC που σου δίνω εγώ".

Τώρα στην περίπτωση που κάποιος intruder θέλει να γίνει access point στην θέση του access point, ε αυτό είναι ένα απλό και αθώο DoS, δεν είναι δα και τόσο κακό! 

Το αποδεχόματε, παρατάμε τα κολοκομπιούτερς και πάμε για κανένα ποτό να ξελαμπικάρουμε και να διαλέξουμε το νέο όνομα και την MAC του access point. (καλούμε και τον intruder ενίοτε, αν επιμένει  ::  )

----------


## acoul

My 0.0002 euros here...

Όλα αυτά έχουν νόημα σε ένα "κλειστό - private" δίκτυο. Στο AWMN που η ιδέα είναι open sources και resources δεν θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τόσο το κλείδωμα... Εξάλλου είναι γνωστό το κίνητρο στους "hackers" ότι κλειδώνει να το ξεκλειδώνουν και ίσως καλά κάνουν ώστε να υπάρχει συνεχής εξέλιξη στο άθλημα που λέγεται τεχνολογία... !! Σε σχέση με τους abusers - missusers θα σκεφτόμουν κάποιο script σε συνεργασία με κάποιο ip accounting πρόγραμμα με trigers, acls και expire timers των acl... it can be done - food for thought !

----------


## Acinonyx

Μη το ψάχνεται πολυ.. Στο 802.11b είναι πανευκολο να γίνει ΔοΣ με το κατάλληλο MAC spoofing και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σχεδόν τίποτα γιαυτό.

----------


## tsrak

> My 0.0002 euros here...
> 
> Όλα αυτά έχουν νόημα σε ένα "κλειστό - private" δίκτυο. Στο AWMN που η ιδέα είναι open sources και resources δεν θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τόσο το κλείδωμα...


Είχα πάντα την εντύπωση ότι το awmn είναι private δίκτυο με περιορισμένα resources. Για παράδειγμα οι IP διευθύνσεις είναι περιορισμένες, δεν μπορεί να πάρει οποιοσδήποτε οποιαδήποτε IP διεύθυνση, αν δεν κάνει αίτηση στην επιτροπή διαχείρησης και διανομής των IP διευθύνσεων. Όλα τα μέλη του awmn έχουν συμφωνήσει επίσης να κάνουν routing μόνο το 10.*.*.* αποκλείωντας τα υπόλοιπα ασύμρατα δίκτυα που δεν έχουν τέτοιο range. Συνηθίζεται στα private club να δίνεις το όνομά σου και την ταυτότητά σου για να μπεις, ή μπαίνεις συστημένος από κάποιον άλλο, και το awmn θυμίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό ένα τέτοιο club. Ανώνυμοι ή μη συστημένοι συνήθως δεν γίνονται δεκτοί, ή αν γίνουν είναι πάντα ύπό στενή παρακολούθηση από τον κομβούχο, αφού αν πάει κάτι στραβά τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του private club θα τον θεωρήσουν υπεύθυνο για την ασφάλεια του κόμβου του.

Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους, όλα αυτά που λέμε εδώ έχουν κατά την γνώμη μου νόημα και για το awmn.

----------


## papashark

Γεια σου βρε Ιάσωνα.

Πολύ μου αρέσει που ο κόσμος ασχολείτε μαζί σου !  ::

----------


## tsrak

> Γεια σου βρε Ιάσωνα.
> 
> Πολύ μου αρέσει που ο κόσμος ασχολείτε μαζί σου !


  ::  
Αν εννοείς εμένα, sorry αλλά με μπερδεύεις με κάποιον άλλο...  ::  
Τάσο με λένε
..εσένα?

----------


## sotiris

πολλαπλές προσωπικότητες αυτός ο Ιάσωνας....μήπως είναι πράκτορας με τόσα ονόματα που έχει?  ::

----------


## tsrak

> πολλαπλές προσωπικότητες αυτός ο Ιάσωνας....μήπως είναι πράκτορας με τόσα ονόματα που έχει?


Aυτό το λές απλά επειδή το στυλάκι μου μοιάζει με το δικό του, ή το λες χρησιμοποιώντας το αξίωμα σου ως moderator του forum και βλέποντας τα ηλεκτρονικά μου ίχνη?

Γιατί αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, και υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος ο οποίος έχει απολύτως όμοια ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη με τα δικά μου, τότε πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ!  ::

----------


## papashark

Eγώ απορώ τόσο καιρό πως δεν έχει κάνει ένα λογαριασμό "Bαβύλης" !  ::

----------


## tsrak

> Μιας και λίγοι intruders είναι ικανοί να κάνουν τις πονηριές τους την ώρα που είναι ήδη assosiated και connected o νόμιμος client, αυτό που γίνεται πολύ εύκολα είναι να πει το Access point στον client αμέσως με το που θα συνδεθεί: "ψτ, εσύ μικρέ αν γίνεις disconnect και ξανακάνεις site-survey για να με βρεις, κοίτα να μου παρουσιαστείς με αυτήν την MAC που σου δίνω εγώ".
> 
> Τώρα στην περίπτωση που κάποιος intruder θέλει να γίνει access point στην θέση του access point, ε αυτό είναι ένα απλό και αθώο DoS, δεν είναι δα και τόσο κακό! 
> 
> Το αποδεχόματε, παρατάμε τα κολοκομπιούτερς και πάμε για κανένα ποτό να ξελαμπικάρουμε και να διαλέξουμε το νέο όνομα και την MAC του access point. (καλούμε και τον intruder ενίοτε, αν επιμένει  )


Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτηκα γίνεται επίσης (σχετικά εύκολα) να πει το Access point στον client, αμέσως με το που θα συνδεθεί (και πιστοποιηθεί φυσικά σε ανώτερο του MAC address layer): 

"_ψψτ, πιτσιρίκι, αν τυχόν και γίνεις disconnect και ξανακάνεις site-survey για να με βρεις, κοίτα να μου παρουσιαστείς με αυτήν εδώ την MAC που σου δίνω τώρα. Τ' ακούς? Τώρα αν διαπιστώσεις ότι ο κακός ο λύκος έχει γίνει access point στην θέση του access point και μας κάνει DoS, μην ανησυχήσεις. Πριν το καταλάβεις εσύ, θα το έχω ήδη καταλάβει εγώ, οπότε ορίστε το νέο ssid μου, η νέα μου MAC address και το νέο μου channel που θα έχω διαλέξει σε αυτή την (κούφια να ναι η ώρα) περίπτωση._"

Να δεις που κάποιος obscurity specialist θα το έχει ήδη φτιάξει αυτό...παλί δεύτερος ήρθα!  ::

----------


## tsrak

Κάθησα και έκανα μια λίστα χτες, με όλα αυτά που μπορούν να απειλήσουν τα ηρωικά μέλη του awmn, που σαν άλλοι Λεωνίδες φυλούν τις Θερμοπύλες του δικτύου ενάντια στους μη-συλλογικούς και κυρίως ενάντια στους ανώνυμους βανδάλους.
Χρησιμοποιώντας ύπουλα όπλα (όπως το HostAP , το CqureAP , το AirSnarf , το SMAC , το Kismet κλπ κλπ) οι ανώνυμοι μη-συλλογικοί βάνδαλοι μπορούν να εξαπολύουν άναδρου τύπου επιθέσεις. Οι παρακάτω λίστα αναφέρει μονάχα όσες έχω υπόψη μου, φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες που δεν τις ξέρω ακόμα, οπότε αν θέλετε μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε την λιστα.Fake AP 
WEPCrack 
Man in the Middle (MiM) 
Airsnort 
AusCERT DoS
ARP Poisoning 
Monkey Jack
Frequency Jamming 
DSSS /CCA DoS
Airjack 
void11 
EAP Flood... και ο Θεός να μας φυλάει!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Ευχαριστούμε jason.  ::

----------


## tsrak

> Ευχαριστούμε jason.


Χαίρω πολύ, Τάσος.  ::  

και συ τα ίδια? τρίτωσε το κακό! 
Έχω αρχίσει να έχω κρίση ταυτότητας πια!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> My 0.0002 euros here...
> 
> Όλα αυτά έχουν νόημα σε ένα "κλειστό - private" δίκτυο. Στο AWMN που η ιδέα είναι open sources και resources δεν θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τόσο το κλείδωμα... Εξάλλου είναι γνωστό το κίνητρο στους "hackers" ότι κλειδώνει να το ξεκλειδώνουν και ίσως καλά κάνουν ώστε να υπάρχει συνεχής εξέλιξη στο άθλημα που λέγεται τεχνολογία... !! Σε σχέση με τους abusers - missusers θα σκεφτόμουν κάποιο script σε συνεργασία με κάποιο ip accounting πρόγραμμα με trigers, acls και expire timers των acl... it can be done - food for thought !


Μετά από λίγη σκέψη, βοήθησε ο καφές των Αμπελοκήπων, όλα τα προβλήματα λύνοντε με Quality of Service και Traffic Shaping. Απλή και κομψή λύση... say MikroTik

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> say MikroTik


Νικήτας speaking....  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

For windows (l)-users: http://netharpy.sourceforge.net/

----------


## death

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> My 0.0002 euros here...
> 
> Όλα αυτά έχουν νόημα σε ένα "κλειστό - private" δίκτυο. Στο AWMN που η ιδέα είναι open sources και resources δεν θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τόσο το κλείδωμα... Εξάλλου είναι γνωστό το κίνητρο στους "hackers" ότι κλειδώνει να το ξεκλειδώνουν και ίσως καλά κάνουν ώστε να υπάρχει συνεχής εξέλιξη στο άθλημα που λέγεται τεχνολογία... !! Σε σχέση με τους abusers - missusers θα σκεφτόμουν κάποιο script σε συνεργασία με κάποιο ip accounting πρόγραμμα με trigers, acls και expire timers των acl... it can be done - food for thought !
> 
> 
> Μετά από λίγη σκέψη, βοήθησε ο καφές των Αμπελοκήπων, όλα τα προβλήματα λύνοντε με Quality of Service και Traffic Shaping. Απλή και κομψή λύση... say MikroTik



Όλα τα προβλήματα λύνοντε με ..... Αχα χα χα! ευθυμίσαμε πάλι!
Κάτσε να αρχίσουν τα κοιροίδα να ανοίγουν σιγά σιγά tunnels με το internet, και θα γελάσει μετά και το κατσικό παρδαλίκι!

----------


## sotiris

Καλημέρα Ιασωνα.

----------


## DVD_GR

μπορειτε παιδια να μου πειτε λεπτομερειες για το τι ειναι και τι κανει το mickrotik?

----------


## monst

> μπορειτε παιδια να μου πειτε λεπτομερειες για το τι ειναι και τι κανει το mickrotik?


Σιγά μην σου πούνε. To microtik, μαζί με το μυστικό δίκτυο του συλλόγου στα 5 Ghz και τα Ronja, αποτελούν confidential πληροφορία και απαγορεύεται να βγουν προς τα έξω. Όποιος τολμήσει να μιλήσει για αυτά λογοκρίνεται αμέσως από τους moderators. 

Η συζήτηση για αυτά τα θέματα γίνεται σε μυστική θεματική ενότητα του φόρουμ, χωμένη στα τρίσβαθα της απαγορευμένης για τους κοινούς θνητούς θεματικής ενότητας του συλλόγου.

Το buisness plan του συλλόγου περιλαμβάνει, εκτός από την προστασία του εμπορικού σήματος και του ονόματος του συλλόγου, και ένα μικτό δίκτυο στα 5 Ghz και σε Ronja βάσιμένο σε αυστηρές προδιαγραφές που έχουν την κωδική ονομασία mikrotik. 

Mε αυτό τον τρόπο θα μπορέσει ο σύλλογος να επικρατήσει των ανταγωνιστών του, να εδραιωθεί στην αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιακών, να αυξήσει την πελατειακή του βάση (δηλαδή τα μέλη του συλλόγου) καθώς και τις πωλήσεις του σε συνδρομές μελών, υπηρεσίες, αναλώσιμο υλικό, ιστούς, εξαρτήματα, περιφερειακά κλπ κλπ που όλα θα τηρούν τις προδιαγραφές που θα έχει ορίσει η διορισμένη από το Δ.Σ. επιτροπή προδιαγραφών.

Ανομολόγητος σκοπός είναι επίσης να μπορέσουν κάποια μέρα τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. να εισπράξουν (στο όνομα των μελών του σύλλογου) επιχορήγηση ως μη κυβερνητική οργάνωση της κοινωνίας της πληροφορικής ή χρήματα από κάποιο πρόγραμμα στήριξης της ευρωπαικής ένωσης, ή από κάποιο αλφαβητάρι κλπ κλπ

Κατά την γνώμη μου το σχέδιο του Συλλόγου είναι πολύ καλό, και η μυστικότητα που υπάρχει όσων αφορά τα 5Ghz, το Ronja και το σχέδιο mikrotik είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη. 

Σκέφτομαι μάλιστα να τρέξω να προλάβω να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, για να μπορώ ως μέλος να απολαμβάνω την προστασία από "παρεμβολές" που θα μου παρέχει ο αναγνωρισμένος από το κράτος συλλόγος, να μπορώ να αγοράζω τα αξιόπιστα και εγκεκριμένα περιφειακά που θα μου προτείνει η επιτροπή προδιαγραφών του συλλόγου καθώς και να είμαι μέτοχος των μυστικών υψηλής τεχνολογίας που μόνο ο σύλλογος κατέχει.

----------


## xaotikos

Καλημέρα Ιάσωνα  ::

----------


## paravoid

Ρε συ,
τελικά τα μεγάλα διαλείμματα από το trolling, σε βοηθάνε ώστε να γράφεις γαμάτα μηνύματα όταν επιστρέφεις. Τα απόλαυσα, πραγματικά.
Πάντως τελευταία δεν προσπαθείς καν να κρυφτείς, γαμώτο  :: 
Κάποτε με είχες προνομιούχο, να σε καταλαβαίνω πριν από τους άλλους, τώρα πάνε, πέρασαν αυτά, κλαψ.

 ::

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DVD_GR
> 
> μπορειτε παιδια να μου πειτε λεπτομερειες για το τι ειναι και τι κανει το mickrotik?
> 
> 
> Σιγά μην σου πούνε. To microtik, μαζί με το μυστικό δίκτυο του συλλόγου στα 5 Ghz και τα Ronja, αποτελούν confidential πληροφορία και απαγορεύεται να βγουν προς τα έξω. Όποιος τολμήσει να μιλήσει για αυτά λογοκρίνεται αμέσως από τους moderators. 
> 
> Η συζήτηση για αυτά τα θέματα γίνεται σε μυστική θεματική ενότητα του φόρουμ, χωμένη στα τρίσβαθα της απαγορευμένης για τους κοινούς θνητούς θεματικής ενότητας του συλλόγου.
> 
> ...


Tι λες ρε συ......  ::  που τα ξερεις ολα αυτα ...χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
πω πω τωρα που μας ανακαλυψαν τι θα κανουμε βρε...τι παθαμε ...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Ωραίος ο Ιάσωνας !  ::

----------


## andreas

Απο τα καλυτερα που εχει γραψει  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lambrosk

Γουστάρω συνέχισε... !!!  ::  
Τώρα που δεν είμαι και Moderator...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Να περιμενετε μεχρι αυριο που θα μπει με το νεο του Nick name.

----------

